

Graphic Designer spends 7 year building a super-car and now sells for 400 BTC - obilgic
http://cuda.dk/

======
o0-0o
Great looking build on that car, but for 429 BTC that is around 650K, or
roughly 10x what it's worth. I don't understand the logic. Am I missing
something?

~~~
obilgic
429 BTC is more like $250k

------
mervinej
That's pretty awesome.

